
AOL's Alto mail client shutting down after 5(?) years - reiichiroh
I don&#x27;t seem to see any news or coverage of this. Just an email they sent to their users.
======
reiichiroh
I guess it never got any traction, mindshare or interest. Looks like another
empty HN post elsewhere:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15544970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15544970)

